# Pricing details



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

Could someone shed light on this. I know it's 5% off MSRP or 3% for the A3, but does anyone pay MSRP?
I'm wondering for example if I order a $40k MSRP Audi and then haggle the price down to say $37.5K does this 5% discount apply then or is it only off MSRP? B/c if so then the dealer who places the order probably makes out like a bandit b/c Audi corporate is giving the discount.
I'm trying to figure out all the details b/c I plan on doing ED next year either for a new A4 or maybe a 135 or 335.


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

ditto. I'd like to know too. My buddy got like 3% off INVOice on his 335i.
I'm hoping i can get a good deal on the A4 avant 3.0tdi quatto. If they make it available for us Americans.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (klee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klee* »_ditto. I'd like to know too. My buddy got like 3% off INVOice on his 335i.
I'm hoping i can get a good deal on the A4 avant 3.0tdi quatto. If they make it available for us Americans. 

3% off of invoice? who wouldn't do this?


----------

